# Southern Oman GT trip starts tomorrow(March 23)



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been in contact with Ed of No Boundaries for this GT popping trip over a year and finally I am in Salalah, Oman now.

It was very tough to have three overseas trips in a month, but I can not complain all the trips are valuable and priceless.

This trip is for big GT over 50 kg and the Sourthern Oman is famous for it. 
It took about 25 hours from JFK to Salalah, Oman and it takes another three hours by a car from Salalah to No Boundaries. But I am not really tired. I think it is because I used to long flights and I could watch many movies on the flight. 

I brought only two popping rods and two jigging rods to make luggage as light as possible. I put two 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Nano and Graphite rods in a PVC rod case and I carried 5' Black Hole two-piece 250g and 80g in a carry-on rod case.

I was scared when I didn't see my rod case at luggage claim belt in Salalah Airport. I asked them to look for my rod case. After waiting 15 minutes someone brought my rod case. Salalah Airport is very small and it didn't take much time to go through immigration/custom process.
They checked my DVD movies one by one. 
I took a free shuttle bus to Crowne Plaza Hotel which is about 4 miles from the airport. The hotel room is very clean and they are very kind and courteous. The No Boundaires are three hours away by a car and taxi will be here by 10:00 am.
6 days fishing starts from tomorrow (March 23).


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had a great breakfast. I am glad I purchased breakfast when I booked the hotel for $10 additional.
I had little knowledge about Oman before I came here. Salalah looks new town and is very clean.
I though Oman is just desert.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oman is a phenomenal place. I spent some time in Muscat. I would have no problem letting my wife and 6 mo old run the streets. Very safe. I am jealous of your fishing trip. Please keep us informed.

Oh and you may want to try fishing by hand at least once. I hear that's how all the locals do it.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*To No Boundaries Lodge in huwaymiah, Oman*

I chose United Airline to fly to Salalah because there is nonstop flight from Washington DC to Dubai with nonstop connection flight from Dubai to Salalah, Oman. In retrospect, it was a good choice though the air ticket price is about $200 more because I could use United Lounge in Washington DC Airport and Dubai Airport waiting 4 - 5 hours for connecting flight.

I arrived at Salalah at 11:30 pm and stayed at Crowne Plaza in Salalah.
I met Mark Harris from Bali on the next morning and we headed for No Boundaries Lodge in Shuwaymiah by a taxi arranged by Ed of No Boundaries. The taxi fare is about $300US - 350US from Salalah to Shuwaymiah which is about 300 km.




























We drove through desert for 300 km and we had a few gas stations along with a few shops.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After driving for three hours, we finally arrived at No Boundaries.























































For some reason, I thought Ed is about 40 - 50 years old, but he is in early 30' to my surprise. Ed and his wife Angela welcomed us wholeheartedly. Jay and his friend from Australia were there. They said they couldn't fish GT much due to bad weather.










After dinner, Mark and I prepared tackle for tomorrow.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im enjoying reading the report story and the photos Kil


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*1st Day GT Popping*

We left the lodge around 5:30 am and it took about 10 minutes drive to the boat ramp. The first run to our first destination in Hallaniyat Island is about 25 miles. Jay's group on the second boat went to the other side of Islands.





































I love this boat. The boat is specially designed for GT popping and three guys can cast comfortably on the bow. 
She cruises about 27 - 29 knots with twin Yamaha 150 hp engines.
They even have bean bags on the boat !!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We started fishing by 7:00 am. 
On the first drift, Mark had a hit by missed and a few seconds later, Ed got a nice GT on stickbait What a start.

Ed fought the fish expertly and the fight didn't last long, but the first GT was about 45kg - 50 kg (estimate).


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After quick tag/release of the GT, we concentrated on the area. Mark had a hit, but the fish pulled hook after fighting briefly.


















I had a hit on my Heru Skipjack when we moved to other area, but I knew immediately it was not the size of fish I was looking for.



















We decided to do some inshore fishing with light tackle. 
I found Ed loves inshore fishing as much as hunting for trophy GT.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We spent 2nd day and 4th day for GT popping, and 3rd day and 5th day for inshore popping.

We didn't go to the area where we had GT on the 1st day and fished other areas looking for GT for nothing. 
On the 4th day, Ed ran the boat 120 plus miles in search of GT.
Ed said they had excellent GT trip in March last year, but GT fishing has been very slow this year. He think main body of GT didn't arrive yet because lower water temp this season.










*Inshore Fishing*

When Ed told me we would go inshore fishing, I had little idea what to bring expecting GT fishing every day. So I didn't prepare any tackle for inshore fishing.

On the 3rd day we headed to north.
Ed used Yamaga Blue Sniper 75/4 with Stella 5000 spooled with PE2 line
and Mark used Carpenter inshore rod.

They used several different small poppers or stickbait.
It was very pleasant to watch Ed and Mark have constant action with many differetn species. I am glad Ed chose inshore popping. I never expected bream (kind of snapper) hammer poppers.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

There was no internet service in town. All I did was sleeping,eating and fishing everyday.
Food was great for me. I didn't miss Korean food at all for the whole trip. 


















On the 5th day, we fished south of the boat ramp. I was very glad Ed brought us to this beautiful area. 
I had to stop fishing to appreciate pristine, rugged beauty of the shore line.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It is time to sleep for last day's GT fishing in Southern Oman tomorrow.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was our final day of fishing. 
We went to the area where we found GT on the first day.
Mark started first by catching a blacktip trevally.









Ed with a blacktip trevally using FCL sp260. He used the lure by skipping. He had a huge GT on this lure, but this blacktip trevally took the lure as soon as the big GT pulled the hook. 









I was using Heru Skipjack, but I switched to Carpenter Gamma 75-190.
It didn't take long when I had a hit on my lure, but it was not a GT but a different kind of trevally.



















I had my moment. A huge GT followed my Gamman lure and missed it by making huge swirl. I stopped breathing for a moment.

As there were not much action anymore, we moved to other area.
Then we witnessed incredible sight under the water. 
There were 30 - 40 big GT swimming around under the boat in ginger clear water. Some are true monsters. What shall I do ? Should I grab a popping rod, video camera or a camera ? I decided to grab a camera, but it was a bad decision because I couldn't get a clear picture because reflection of light. Mark hooked up a GT immediately which turned out to be a small(?) 35 - 40 kg. I jokingly said "how come you chose the smallest Gt among so many big GT ?" 




























We now know there to fish. 
I switched back to Heru Skipjack 150 and had a small yft tuna immediately.










It didn't take long Mark had another GT which is close to 50kg.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

There were so many queenfish in the same area. It was fun to catch queenfish on poppers, but it became nuisance as we hooked up so many while we tried to hook up big GT.










Ed had a huge GT estimated over 60 kg as GT pulled the hook from Heru Cubera 150, but he revenged later by land a GT close to 60kg on the same Heru Cubera 150. He fought both big GT using 8' Black Hole Cape Cod Special Graphite popping rod.



















I didn't hook up a 50 plus kg GT on the trip. The reason was simple.
I couldn't cope with Mark and Ed who relentlessly cast after cast.
I could cast for 5 days in a row in Fiji in hot weather a few years ago, but I realized I couldn't do it anymore at the age of 65. 
I had to pace myself by resting when needed.
Nontheless, it was a wonderful trip for myself fishing with new wonderful fishing friends Ed and Mark in the wonderful place.

I have fishing trips planned every month this year until Dec, but I like to come back again. Ed suggested me to come back again in late Sep/early Oct. I have three trips for giant in Prince Edward Island, Canada in Sept and I fish bluefin in Cape Cod for the whole month of Oct. But I accept those dates already. 
My chance of hookup of a 50 plus kg Gt will be much better as I have a pretty good idea what I should do next time. 

Thanks Ed, Angela and all staff of No Boundaries for your hospitality shown to me. I shall be back.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Another trip of a life time....
Thank you for sharing Kil..
U Dunn GoouD!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

video: Ed of No Boundaries fighting 55kg - 60 kg GT (estimate)


ww.youtube.com/watch?v=RF4dsT3pBb8


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

corrected


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I took another road when I headed for Salalah Airport form the lodge. 
The scenery was amazing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a short video of catching queen fish on poppers in the same area we caught big GT.
You can see school of queen fish in ginger clear water.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a video of fighting varieties of inshore fish with light tackle using 20 lb line.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I fished Salmon in Salmon River in Pulaski, NY, I drove up 7 hours and just observed to see how they catch salmon and what kind of tackle they use and came back two days later with right tackle.
My first Southern Oman trip was the same. I observed how Ed and Mark fished GT and what kind of lures they used.
I got a pretty good idea and I am ready for my next trip to Southern Oman in early Oct. I am pretty confident I can use lighter tackle even for 50kg - 60 kg GT.

Here are videos which show beauty of Oman on the way to Salalah.


----------

